# inica/sativa smell



## budculese (Jan 20, 2011)

my 1st grows where indica's ,the acapulco gold is sativa and i'm noticing a differant oder , more "earthy" as compaired to indica's , is this normal ? thank you


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jan 20, 2011)

every strain has its own smell...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2011)

No, odor is more strain specific.  I have grown many sativas that are fruity smelling and had indicas with the earthy smell.


----------

